# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  July 16, Sunset Wine and Cheese party at EMM

## phil62

This year's party will again be hosted by Bob and Tommye, and Amy and me. All forum members are invited, and the party gets started at 5:30 PM. Please RSVP to this thread so we can get a head count. Last year we had a phenomenal turnout, and we would love to do the same or better this year. I'll post directions as we get closer.

Last year's group shot.

Phil

----------


## soyabeans

Carole and I will definately be there

----------


## cec1

. . . I'm sorry that I can't be there!  I will look forward to photos & stories . . . and I'm sure that there'll be many!

----------


## elgreaux

we would love to attend, I'll bring my "lens"....

----------


## LindaP

Can you at least cut my photo out, and pin it by the champagne ?????  :cool:

----------


## Karen

Oh no!  We will just miss you as we leave the 11th.  Have fun and I can't wait for the pics,

----------


## SherylB

Wow, amazing how many people are there in July!! A fabulous gathering of beautiful smiles. I wish you another truly awesome gathering this year :)

----------


## BND

Bill and I are very happy to say we'll be there!  Always a fun time!

----------


## stbartslover

Thanks for doing this....our honeymooners loved it last year!

----------


## drrows

We arrive at 3:30 . Will open the villa and look forward to spending time with ya all! 
Norman and Susan

----------


## rodndonna

Gosh darn it! There from the 8th to the 16th. Shame. Hopefully we can meet up at some point while we are there. 16 days and counting. Major tingles.

----------


## amyb

How many in your posse this year Rod?

----------


## rodndonna

> How many in your posse this year Rod?



Just a small, intimate group of 7 this trip.

----------


## Earl

Really gonna miss this get together...maybe another time.

----------


## amyb

Jim-another time will work!

----------


## mulls01

Amy and Phil and Bob and Tommye,

Unfortunately, Beth and I can't make it this year.  We won't be on St. Barth this summer.  We are, however, planning a trip for a month next summer, and if the party is happening again we'll be there!  Enjoy.  

-Greg

----------


## phil62

We will miss you guys, but will pencil you in for next year.

Phil

----------


## phil62

Just a reminder that the party is next Wednesday. All forum members are invited, but please RSVP on this thread so we can get a head count. I will post directions next week for those that are not familiar with the location, but it is very easy to find.

See everyone on the 16th.

Phil

----------


## Nane22

Was so nice to meet you all last year at the party, will plan to be there again!  Two coming from Villa Haute Maison and will bring French hors d'oeuvres-----Nanette and Kim (her first visit to St Barts!)

----------


## GramChop

Can I bring anything?   :cool:

----------


## Earl

Please say "hi" to Julie for me...love you guys.

----------


## amyb

Can do.

----------


## phil62

I think most folks know how to get here, but just in case, here you go.

EMM is located on the main road between St Jean and Lorient. If you are coming from St Jean, the driveway will be on the left just before the sharp right turn that takes you to the L'Oasis shopping center. If you are coming from Lorient, the driveway will be on the right just as you crest the hill coming from L'Oasis. BTW, there is parking for 4 cars at the villa but room for many more just outside the villa parking area.

We look forward to seeing everyone Wednesday night.

Phil, Amy, BBT

----------


## Eve

> Can I bring anything?



Bring me! Bring me!

----------


## marybeth

Have fun everyone, I am looking forward to seeing the pictures!

----------


## JEK

:thumb up: +1

----------


## elgreaux

It was a lovely party, thanks to A&P, BB&T for their annual soirée, here are our hosts, the group shot, and Miss Rosita...

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful! Beautiful!

----------


## cec1

Thanks for the fast posting!  What happy faces.

----------


## JEK

Very nice!

----------


## Karen

Great pic!  Looks like a fun time.

----------


## andynap

Looks like a fun time

----------


## soyabeans

"where's Carole".....

----------


## marybeth

Another great group pic!  Looks like a wonderful evening.

----------


## VW

Great picture!  Looks like a fun evening.

----------


## elgreaux

Here's Carole ! the other one is a mystery...

----------


## LindaP

Everyone looks great.....nice to see a lot of " locals" there this year !

----------


## tim

Great looking group :thumb up:  :thumb up:  Thanks for posting the photos.

----------


## phil62

Here are a few more from last night. You may recognize some familiar faces from outside our forum community.

Who is that beautiful young girl being surrounded by Jean-Paul, Lionel, Manu and Bob?



Rosita with Amanda, who has the cute Sea Shell shop in Corossol.



Rosemond trying to overcome his shyness. 



Rosita and Jean-Paul, son's Julien and Lionel, Amanda and Kevin, Norman and Susan.



Albert and Sahara, Manu and Bill, Bill and Nancy, Bob, Hafida, and moi.



The highlight of the evening was Hafida introducing the group to edible dried bugs and worms. A few brave folks tried them, My only hope is that they don't end up on the Hideaway Menu.



Phil

----------


## Rosita

OMG ..look at my face ?
please Andy don't say nothing  :tongue: 

It was a wonderful party 
thanks Marie Michelle, Marie Charlotte, Jean-Robert, Jean-Philippe  :Star:

----------


## elgreaux

bbq crickets, curried crickets, and curried worms, part of Hafida's "survival" menu for a special Saturday night happy hour... apparently bugs are the next big thing and grasshoppers are making appearances on salads in gourmet restaurants.. Manu says its the food of the future, easy to raise of full of protein...

----------


## BND

> bbq crickets, curried crickets, and curried worms, part of Hafida's "survival" menu for a special Saturday night happy hour... apparently bugs are the next big thing and grasshoppers are making appearances on salads in gourmet restaurants.. Manu says its the food of the future, easy to raise of full of protein...



And lots of adventuresome people "enjoying" Hafida's feast!!

----------


## amyb

Bill, you are much braver. I will taste a lot of things, just about anything, but worms just don't do it for me.

----------


## GramChop

Great photos, y'all!  Nice to see those beautiful smiles!

----------


## amyb

I missed yours....

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Wish the Natchez group could have been there.

----------


## stbartshopper

Darn. Thank you for the invitation. Wish we could be there!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

Yikes! Bugs?  You know that line in the movie "bottle shock"- " I'm not drinking any f***ing merlot"?  I'm not eating any bugs, even if they are considered gourmet.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

That line was actually from "Sideways", but Bottle Shock was a great movie too!

;-)

----------

